# Craftsman Gas String Trimmer vibrates excessively (Excessive Vibration)



## hhsieh (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello. I just finished "repairing" my craftsman string trimmer and upon starting found the engine end of the timmer shaked like crazy, both under idle and wide-open throttle.

The trimmer stopped running one year ago. I took it apart and found hardened fuel lines. 3 month ago I had the trimmer taken apart (and parts sat in the garage) and today I got some nice fuel lines and have the old lines replaced. After the lines replacement, the engine started right away. But that's when I found the engine side shaked like crazy. Now just as I put the last sentence down, a thought came to my mind: "Am I mistaken a STRING-end vibration for an ENGINE-end vibration?" or "Is the actual imbalance source located at the ENGINE or the STRING end?"

I'd like to ask for ideas for what could be the reasons for the excessive vibration for my trimmer.

Thank you very much!

Shay


----------



## hhsieh (Jun 10, 2009)

*Trimmer vibration level reduced*

Hello, just want to let you know: after posting the last note, I went out to put some new strings onto the trimmer. And the vibration level was subdued by a large amount. I cannot see adding the string was actually the reason for helping the level to come down, but I was wondering if any of you have experienced anything resembles what I've just been through.

Shay


----------

